# 65 tachometer needle



## GTO52 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm working on cleaning up my instrument cluster and need some help. The tach needle looks like a very faded yellow. In the Ames catalog the reproductions come with a yellow needle and they state that most came from the factory orange. Checking to see if anyone knows what the color should be for a February built car. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IIRC '65-'67 should be a florescent Orange. Reach out to Pete Serio he the go to guy on Gauges;


Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------



## GTO52 (Oct 25, 2018)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Taylor65Goat (May 28, 2019)

GTO52 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm working on cleaning up my instrument cluster and need some help. The tach needle looks like a very faded yellow. In the Ames catalog the reproductions come with a yellow needle and they state that most came from the factory orange. Checking to see if anyone knows what the color should be for a February built car. Thanks in advance.


My original tach has an orange needle. The replacement gauge I bought from Ames has the yellow needle which I plan to paint orange as soon as I figure out where the coil wire connects "S" or +. Seems like some (a lot of) confusion on these repro tachs.


----------



## Taylor65Goat (May 28, 2019)

Taylor65Goat said:


> My original tach has an orange needle. The replacement gauge I bought from Ames has the yellow needle which I plan to paint orange as soon as I figure out where the coil wire connects "S" or +. Seems like some (a lot of) confusion on these repro tachs.


Sorry, my 65 was built in May 65. (and the back just has a + mark, no S. Guess I should read more closely.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

I have repaired quite a few gauge /clusters. Newer GM, Fords, old GTO and others. I have used flourescent orange spray can. Just spray some in a shot glass, dixie cup whatever. Use a paintbrush to apply. Looks orange ,almost red (preffered.) seems to match and appear real well to GM clusters. But it may depend on the spray paint you get. I dont recall the exact brand I bought , but check a few out.

Try it out to see, it only costs a few bucks for the paint.

Also , when the instrument cluster lights are on at night, since most backlighting is slightly yellow, the needles will appear a bit more Red, when you use orange paint.


----------

